# JAVA im Scite compilen



## mC pAiN (21. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

in der Schule benutzen wir den Scite um JAVA-Programme zu schreiben. Natürlich ist da alles schon perfekt engerichtet. Jetzt habe ich mir eben die neuste version des Editors geladen, wo auch die JAVA API drin ist. Nur wenn ich ein Programm schreibe und im Scite Compilen möchte sagt er mir:



> >javac Test.java
> >Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden.



Was muss ich denn einstellen, damit das klappt?


----------



## Bernd1984 (22. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

  Du hast das SDK (Java 1.4.) oder das JDK (Java 5) installiert?
    Die Umgebungsvariable JAVA_HOME ist gesetzt?
    Das "bin"-Verzeichnis des SDK ist im Pfad?

    Wenn Du mindestens eine dieser Fragen mit nein beantworten kannst, dann haben wir den  Fehler schon gefunden.


----------



## hrothgar (22. Februar 2005)

Hi

 SciTe ist ein ganz netter Editor, mir ist allerdings auch keine Version bekannt die die Java Klassenbibliotheken direkt mitinstalliert, (siehe Bernd 1984). Das musst Du also schon von Hand machen. 
 Wenn Du Dir das ersparen möchtest solltest du einen Blick auf Eclipse werfen, das kommt fix und fertig und läuft sofort, es ist als Entwicklungsumgebung auch sehr viel mächtiger und komfortabler als SciTe obwohl es zugegebenerweise auf den ersten Blick etwas erschlägt. Trotzdem würde ich SciTe nur für ganz kleine und simple Programme verwenden wollen.


----------



## mC pAiN (22. Februar 2005)

Bernd1984 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Du hast das SDK (Java 1.4.) oder das JDK (Java 5) installiert?
> Die Umgebungsvariable JAVA_HOME ist gesetzt?
> ...



Das SDK habe ich installiert.
Die anderen beiden Punkte muss ich dann leider mit nein beantworten   
Wie kann ich das denn machen. Ich habe mal Google bemüht, bin aber nicht wirklich fündig geworden (vielleicht habe ich auch falsch gesucht)...


----------



## Bernd1984 (22. Februar 2005)

Hallo, 

   in den Eigenschaften von Arbeitsplatz (Desktop)  (bei XP unter Erweitert) kannst Du die Umgebungsvariaben setzten
   Name: JAVA_HOME
   Wert:   z.B. C:\Programme\j2sdk1.4.1_03

   und den Path einfach erweitern um z.B. C:\Programme\j2sdk1.4.1_03\bin
   und das ; als Trennzeichen nicht vergessen


----------



## mC pAiN (22. Februar 2005)

Bernd1984 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> in den Eigenschaften von Arbeitsplatz (Desktop)  (bei XP unter Erweitert) kannst Du die Umgebungsvariaben setzten
> Name: JAVA_HOME
> ...



Wow. Es klappt 
Vielen Dank für die Hilfe. Super erklärt


----------

